# The Roller Sleeve Challenge



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know what my deal is lately but I've been growing tired of every roller sleeve I try. So I decided to put them all to the test and figure out which one I like the best once and for all. 

Here are the contenders I have so far.. 

Purdy White Dove
Purdy Marathon
Purdy Microfiber
Purdy Roadrunner 
Wooster Polar Bear
Wooster Cirrus 
Wooster Super Fab
Wooster Avalon
Profesional Gold Series Microfiber
Corona UltraWeave 
Arrow Worthy Microfiber
Pro Roller Co. Dripless 
Consumer Microfiber

Let me know if there's any y'all think I should add to the list and I will. 

They will be graded on a scale of 1-10 based on the following criteria...

Shed Resistance 
Paint Pickup/Release
Durability
Ease of use 
Roller Edges (does it make lines, train tracks whatever you want to call them) 
Splatter
Finish Quality 

As we know rollers preform differently depending on the substrate and paint used so I plan to use them all in as close to the same conditions as I can with the same paint, either Cashmere flat enamel or SuperPaint Velvet I haven't decided which one yet. 

An I missing anything and which do think will be my new go to sleeve?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it will be great to see the BM Aura roller cover on your list. Not my favorite but I'd like to see your take on it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Have you ever tried the Linzer microfiber?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Have you ever tried the Linzer microfiber?


Nope but I'll add it to the list.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

WOW! Can you buy all those products locally? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

radio11 said:


> WOW! Can you buy all those products locally?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of them the rest I bought from thepaintstore.com 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

If you'd like, add E&J microfiber and wooster prodooz ftp


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Def add prodooz, great right out of the wrapper.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Purdy White Dove is not going to win.

Am I allowed to say that?

Thanks for this thread. Looking forward to following along.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use the Super Fab for about 95% of what I do. Will be interesting to see how it fares.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Add Purdy Golden Eagle on the list.. that's my favorite for walls.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I mostly use these, so add them and try em out.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll add the e&j micro, Wooster 50/50, Purdy golden eagle, and the Wooster prodooz ftp.

Just so this doesn't get out of hand I'm gonna cap it at 20 which means there's room for 2 more. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> Purdy White Dove is not going to win.
> 
> Am I allowed to say that?
> 
> Thanks for this thread. Looking forward to following along.


Say whatever you want brother. I've used hundreds of White Dove sleeves. If that ends up being the best the industry has to offer I can honestly say I'm gonna be disappointed. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## StrokerAce (Aug 19, 2015)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Say whatever you want brother. I've used hundreds of White Dove sleeves. If that ends up being the best the industry has to offer I can honestly say I'm gonna be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


 Not a fan of the White Dove.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding the e&j microfiber. I can get a case of 24 but that ain't happening. Where do y'all buy them from?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

They're not for every application, but when I can I enjoy using Purdy Collosus


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't think there's one sleeve on that list that I can get locally.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Would be a pia, but price points would be good as there is a fairly wide range.
Prodooz-$10.50 for a 3 pack, not sure about a case cuz I don't buy them in quantity.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

GR8painter said:


> Would be a pia, but price points would be good as there is a fairly wide range.
> Prodooz-$10.50 for a 3 pack, not sure about a case cuz I don't buy them in quantity.


The Linzer I have been using for years is about the same price for a 3 pack but when buying singles is about $5 something.

My BM dealer started carrying some microfiber roller covers. I think they are $9.99 for a 4 pack.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Found the Linzer on the HD website so that's on the list. :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I don't think there's one sleeve on that list that I can get locally.


What do you normally use? If I can find it I'll use it. :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> They're not for every application, but when I can I enjoy using Purdy Collosus


I've never used one, any good for walls?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> What do you normally use? If I can find it I'll use it. :yes:


Lol, the company that makes them doesn't even appear to have a website I could pull a pic from! Pretty sure you can only get them in Canada. Bennett 13mm, 9.5" white package. Yellow package cheapo ones shed lint insanely.

I told myself when I moved here that I was going to find all my supplies I was going to use locally. Not driving for an hour to get something I need daily. For supplies it's worked out. For tools, not so much.

This is the only acceptable sleeve available around here and I have to get it from the lumber yard who's paint is absolute garbage.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I second the purdy collasus they are a good roller for heavy texture or production.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Does depend a lot on the paint and substrate, but perhaps my all around favorite for smooth walls is the Wooster Microplush. 

It's not really a "true" microfiber like the Purdys are, but closer to a woven nap. 

Good thread. I know what you mean, there are so many covers out there now it's hard to decide. 

The Aura naps are good too.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

jacob33 said:


> I second the purdy collasus they are a good roller for heavy texture or production.


I bought one of those colossus cages one month before I moved here. Then I couldn't get the sleeves. I think I pitched it shortly thereafter.

I did like it for the few weeks I used it though.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

The Purdy Colossus holds alot of paint, I personally just don't like how they shed so much. Yes even wetting, spin, and scrape a couple times before using. Any of you guys have that problem?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

With regards to lint shedding, anyone ever try wrapping their sleeves in tape before using and peeling the tape off? Guy who trained me always did this and it seemed to get the bulk of the loose lint off.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> With regards to lint shedding, anyone ever try wrapping their sleeves in tape before using and peeling the tape off? Guy who trained me always did this and it seemed to get the bulk of the loose lint off.


I never tried it. Might have to give that a shot.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've never used one, any good for walls?



Excellent for walls, I use them pretty much exclusively except for nice smooth walls/lids 👍


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Bestt Liebco Triple A Lambskin. Assorted nap sizes 1/2"-1 1/2" frame sizes 9",14" & 18". Spendie, but I can say you could roll all the way to Thailand.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

racx said:


> The Purdy Colossus holds alot of paint, I personally just don't like how they shed so much. Yes even wetting, spin, and scrape a couple times before using. Any of you guys have that problem?


I never leave my roller covers dry out. I got 2-3 buckets with all of them in water. There is a couple that are 8 months old but as long as I don't let them dry out they still work like brand new.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> With regards to lint shedding, anyone ever try wrapping their sleeves in tape before using and peeling the tape off? Guy who trained me always did this and it seemed to get the bulk of the loose lint off.



I've heard from roller manufacturers not to do that. They say it can actually make it worse. Pulls out the loose fibers, but loosens others. 

That said, I've done it over the years. Thank god for microfiber, no more shedding. I'm mean, you will occasionally get a big blob of fiber from a new cover, but they don't shed little fibers like woven naps do at all. 

If I have the chance I like to spin out new micros with a hose. Gets any loose stuff out and they're pretty much shed free after that.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

robladd said:


> I've always been a fan of Bestt Liebco Triple A Lambskin. Assorted nap sizes 1/2"-1 1/2" frame sizes 9",14" & 18". Spendie, but I can say you could roll all the way to Thailand.


Very Spendie indeed! I don't wash 'em (more of a use and toss kinda fellow) so even though it might be the best I'm not going to include it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay I added the Colossus and the Wooster Micro Plush. Anyone have a favorite that hasn't been mentioned yet? I didn't add the e&j because I can't find them online, if someone can point me to a site that sells them I'll include it.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> The Aura naps are good too.


Yes they are, but think of the partisan mess it would cause to include them in a test where SW paint is being applied.

Sadly, PT is not mature enough to discuss it civilly or constructively.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> Yes they are, but think of the partisan mess it would cause to include them in a test where SW paint is being applied.
> 
> Sadly, PT is not mature enough to discuss it civilly or constructively.


Ha, I'll spare the PT community from that grief by not including it. Plus it's not all that easy for me to get.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

GR8painter said:


> Would be a pia, but price points would be good as there is a fairly wide range.
> Prodooz-$10.50 for a 3 pack, not sure about a case cuz I don't buy them in quantity.


Yes, I hope you list the price of each one you test.

MSRP for single 9'' sleeve? Bulk rate MSRP?

Actual single purchase amount with contractor pricing? Bulk contractor discount?

It shouldn't matter too much so long as you are transparent with the numbers.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not going to list prices or factor that into the equation. Except for the Lambskin I want this to be about performance not price.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Long term performance or single use performance?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Long term performance or single use performance?


Single use. Obviously I'm not going to test them out in a small powder room I'm going to aim for large spaces with each. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Superfab for the win


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> With regards to lint shedding, anyone ever try wrapping their sleeves in tape before using and peeling the tape off? Guy who trained me always did this and it seemed to get the bulk of the loose lint off.


Nah wrapping it all up is too much and not as effective either
I used to. Then I saw somebody do it like this and never did go back
2" tape is s what I use in real life


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I use ultra weave from corona.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You know. Hold one end with ur foot the roll with ur hand and run ur roller up and down the sticky side


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

One use, on perfect walls is gonna be easiest. You could factor in all types of things, but who's got time for that.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

GR8painter said:


> One use, on perfect walls is gonna be easiest. You could factor in all types of things, but who's got time for that.


It's gonna be interesting to see how it turns out. He said Cashmere flat or Super Paint velvet.

If he applies those on perfect walls one time, I would think at least 15 of the 20 professional grade sleeves on his list are going to give him absolutely great results.

How will one rise above the rest?

I'm tuned in.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Arroworthy microfiber wins.

Test over.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Now before we get all cheerleady for our favourite teams, we should allow the game to progress at least to the field.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Now before we get all cheerleady for our favourite teams, we should allow the game to progress at least to the field.


Is it really chearleady if you are putting a Professional team up against a few colleges and a bunch of high schools?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

But RBriggs ur gonna use all them sleeves?
It would take me years. To need to use that many at least, I mean if I wanted to make a point out of it and change the sleeve every day I could do that, but out of neseccity it would take years. At the rate I'm going anyhow. 

Mostly big jobs I work on anymore and I'll use the same sleeve or same few sleeves for months. I hate going through that break in period too. Painting houses? Yeh I guess you guys are constantly breaking in sleeves. Time killer. It takes a good couple walls, a room or two maybe even to get that thing 'right' for me. 

If I know I'm going to the next day put on a new sleeve, I'll put it into the five, let it soak for tomorrow. At the least I want to submerge it for a hour, I'll let the grid hold it under while I'm cutting in sometimes. That works o.k..


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Now before we get all cheerleady for our favourite teams, we should allow the game to progress at least to the field.


Or just assume the patriots will take it...again :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Arroworthy microfiber wins.
> 
> Test over.


I dunno last couple times I've used them little pieces of the blue stripe started coming off on the wall. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

I use wooster pro-dooz and arroworthy microfiber


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> But RBriggs ur gonna use all them sleeves?
> It would take me years. To need to use that many at least, I mean if I wanted to make a point out of it and change the sleeve every day I could do that, but out of neseccity it would take years. At the rate I'm going anyhow.
> 
> Mostly big jobs I work on anymore and I'll use the same sleeve or same few sleeves for months. I hate going through that break in period too. Painting houses? Yeh I guess you guys are constantly breaking in sleeves. Time killer. It takes a good couple walls, a room or two maybe even to get that thing 'right' for me.
> ...


Some houses I do have 6+ colors,we burn through covers like a mofo. I bet within a month I'll have it done or close to it. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Some houses I do have 6+ colors,we burn through covers like a mofo. I bet within a month I'll have it done or close to it. :yes:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


just wrapped up one with 15 colors, 4 trims, and thank god only one ceiling color. Why I don't experiment with covers, no time for re-dos


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

GR8painter said:


> just wrapped up one with 15 colors, 4 trims, and thank god only one ceiling color. Why I don't experiment with covers, no time for re-dos


Meh, I'm confident I can get good results with all of them on the list. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

A few on the list I'd prefer not to use , some were inconsistent and or defective.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Will they be tested without any "treatments" (ie. taping, rinsing spinning) prior to use?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PRC said:


> Will they be tested without any "treatments" (ie. taping, rinsing spinning) prior to use?


You know I've been on the fence about that. I'm leaning towards no treatments.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

GR8painter said:


> A few on the list I'd prefer not to use , some were inconsistent and or defective.


If it's so bad that it'll mess up the job I'll kick it off and slap on a fresh one. I'd like to give them all a fair shake but I'm not willing to ruin a job over it. :no:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You know I've been on the fence about that. I'm leaning towards no treatments.


You have to treat them all the same or the results are skewed.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

No treatments, dunk and roll, if they need treatments to perform correct, they should automatically get knocked to the bottom.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Purdy colossus


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

I've found that the Arroworthy Microfiber 9/16" works best for me. I especially like their versatility to produce quality finishes on any type of surface.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I dunno last couple times I've used them little pieces of the blue stripe started coming off on the wall.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I had a stretch a couple of years ago (summer of 2013)where I had like 6 in a row do that to me on exteriors. Since then I don't think I've had one do that though. I just figured I was in the middle of a bad batch that got delivered to the store. 

I occasionally try other sleeves when I run across them, but since I started using them a few years ago I haven't found anything that holds as much paint, loads as fast, or releases as well as they do. 

I'm not necessarily bias, I just like working with the items that make my job (and thus my life) easier.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't know what my deal is lately but I've been growing tired of every roller sleeve I try. So I decided to put them all to the test and figure out which one I like the best once and for all.
> 
> Here are the contenders I have so far..
> 
> ...


I don't know what kind of time frame you have but if you would like to PM your address i would be willing to comp you an E&J sleeve for your test. Let me know what nap you would like to test. I carry 3/8" and 1/2" microfibers.

I have done some testing of most of the sleeves you have listed and i am very interested in the outcome. Of course I can't test them on a long term job like you can and I would like to see how the E&J sleeves compare to the others.

Fyi. I have also found that the Arrowworthy micros will shed their blue stripes a little bit. It can be noticeable when using lighter paint colors.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I bought one of those colossus cages one month before I moved here. Then I couldn't get the sleeves. I think I pitched it shortly thereafter.
> 
> I did like it for the few weeks I used it though.


God I hate that crap! Why wouldn't a paint store get the covers you want to use? Are they afraid of making money? Must have been a corporate store or a box store. An independent store would be fools to not want to get them for you!

The corporate and box stores are locked in to what they can get. Contracts and whatnot.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> I don't know what kind of time frame you have but if you would like to PM your address i would be willing to comp you an E&J sleeve for your test. Let me know what nap you would like to test. I carry 3/8" and 1/2" microfibers.
> 
> I have done some testing of most of the sleeves you have listed and i am very interested in the outcome. Of course I can't test them on a long term job like you can and I would like to see how the E&J sleeves compare to the others.
> 
> Fyi. I have also found that the Arrowworthy micros will shed their blue stripes a little bit. It can be noticeable when using lighter paint colors.


You guys are awesome someone else offered to do the same. I'll tell you what, I'll take you up on it and if it wins I'll order a couple cases of them from you at a time. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> God I hate that crap! Why wouldn't a paint store get the covers you want to use? Are they afraid of making money? Must have been a corporate store or a box store. An independent store would be fools to not want to get them for you!
> 
> The corporate and box stores are locked in to what they can get. Contracts and whatnot.


Yep, we don't have an actual paint store within about 80Km of town. It's frustrating. The only place local that I buy paint from is a hardware store that has a paint department that sells BM. The staff are incredible, but their paint gear is pretty much DIY quality. They're limited to what their chain carries in terms of what they can bring in. It's tough.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Have you ever tried the Linzer microfiber?


Home Depot sells those. I used a 9'' and 18'' cause I needed some microfibers (people here recommended them) and it's all they sad. Paint when on nice but they didn't seem to cover that well.

I couldn't clean them. Just had to toss them.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

beedoola said:


> Home Depot sells those. I used a 9'' and 18'' cause I needed some microfibers (people here recommended them) and it's all they sad. Paint when on nice but they didn't seem to cover that well.
> 
> I couldn't clean them. Just had to toss them.


I settled on those years ago. I usually get the 3 pack. 

If you are trying to clean them after doing something with navy blue and then use them on an off white of course is not going to work.

I have like 10 on water all the time and use them with similar colors. When using cheap paints. the covers are pretty much a one time use no matter what you do.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm curious about the ProRollers ranking. I stock those and have a few who use them, but I have to admit I've not tried them out yet. I don't get to roll much around the store, and I don't have a lot to compare them to. Curious if others here use them/what they think of them.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> I'm curious about the ProRollers ranking. I stock those and have a few who use them, but I have to admit I've not tried them out yet. I don't get to roll much around the store, and I don't have a lot to compare them to. Curious if others here use them/what they think of them.


That isn't that company from China is it?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> That isn't that company from China is it?


No, they're USA made.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> No, they're USA made.


Of chinese components?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

These are the ones my BM dealer has in the store. 

If you want to try one of these PM me your info. I'm gonna get a pack tomorrow.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> Of chinese components?


Not as far as I know. It's a pretty small mom & pop type deal if I remember correctly. It's always one of the family members answering the phone when I call them. Have you had problems with their products or something? I've never had a complaint.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

DrakeB said:


> I'm curious about the ProRollers ranking. I stock those and have a few who use them, but I have to admit I've not tried them out yet. I don't get to roll much around the store, and I don't have a lot to compare them to. Curious if others here use them/what they think of them.


I used them for years. In fact I picked up a case not too long ago from my old BM dealer in PA when I was up visiting. Zero lint and splatter, pick up and release is about average, and they leave a nice finish. They're good but leave a ton of lines which is a real pain in the arse.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay so with the addition with the E&J I have 20 here's the list.

1. Purdy White Dove

2. Purdy Marathon

3. Purdy Colossus

4. Purdy Microfiber

5. Purdy Golden Eagle

6. Purdy RoadRunner

7. Wooster Micro Plush

8. Wooster Polar Bear

9. Wooster Cirrus

10. Wooster Super Fab

11. Wooster Prodooz

12. Wooster 50/50

13. Wooster Avalon

14. Professional Gold Series Microfiber 

15. Corona UltraWeave

16.Arrow Worthy Microfiber

17. ProRoller Co. Dripless

18. Consumer Microfiber

19. Linzer Microfiber

20. E&J Microfiber

Wow that's a lot of sleeves! I have about 15 of them in my possession and the others are on the way.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Pro do zee or colossus for my interiors. Use only ben Moore, i love colossus for flats when rolling ceilings the sleeve doesn't seem to get nappy and stickie like the pro dooz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> Yes they are, but think of the partisan mess it would cause to include them in a test where SW paint is being applied.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, PT is not mature enough to discuss it civilly or constructively.



Just for the heck of it, I'm rolling Emerald matte in a dark grey with a 3/8 Aura nap today. 

Doesn't seem to be flowing out quite as awesomely as I remember it doing with the micro last time I used it, but still pretty sweet. 

I really do like the finish of Emerald on walls, great hide as well. 









Not to derail here, just a bump up. 
Looking forward to Ryan's impressions.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Very Spendie indeed! I don't wash 'em (more of a use and toss kinda fellow) so even though it might be the best I'm not going to include it.


Chip Brushes is what I toss. On the boats we go through 100's.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's the line up. I'm going to start testing them the week after next. :yes:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe it's different packaging than I'm used to, but I'm not seeing the ProRoller dripless in there? And I only count 18.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe this has already been discussed but what are the performance categories each will be judged on and what's the scale, 1-10?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed but what are the performance categories each will be judged on and what's the scale, 1-10?


First post in this thread.

It's kind of depressing that these are considered the best of the best, and there's not one of those that I can get within probably 50 miles.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

DrakeB said:


> Maybe it's different packaging than I'm used to, but I'm not seeing the ProRoller dripless in there? And I only count 18.


Can't get anything by you guys . The ProRoller and the Purdy Microfiber are in the truck. I'd have to walk though ankle deep water in a downpour to get them. I'm stuck inside and bored so I took the pic without them.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PRC said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed but what are the performance categories each will be judged on and what's the scale, 1-10?


Yup I have a spreadsheet made and they will be rated on a scale of 1-10.

These are the categories..
Shed Resistance 
Paint Pickup/Release
Durability
Ease of use 
Roller Edges (does it make lines, train tracks whatever you want to call them) 
Splatter
Finish Quality


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Also I decided that I am going to take tape to them prior to use. I tried Odens method the other day which is awesome, way faster than a big tape ball. It kinda messes up the lint category but I haven't used the majority of these sleeves before and don't want to leave a ton of lint in my customers walls for the sake of a test. 

That said I'm not going to pre-wet them unless it says to on the wrapper. I think the only one that says to is the Consumer Microfiber.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Here's the line up. I'm going to start testing them the week after next. :yes:
> View attachment 61209



How did you get all of em to sit still long enough to take that pic?


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

I've basically given up on anything that isn't microfiber. Purdy White Dove used to be my go-to cover, but either the quality has dropped in recent years, or microfiber has spoiled me. I don't even bother with standard covers even for the cheapest work, because it's just not worth it. These are available for less than $3. (Not sure why it says not available -they're at my local Lowe's).
http://www.lowes.com/pd_494044-29941-494044_0__?productId=50037126

The Arrow that someone else mentioned are good, as are even the Home Depot Linzer "Best" (did not know Linzer was the brand until this thread.)

I haven't used the Colossus but one of my painting buddies says they are great for holding a lot of paint. The only time I use non-microfiber now is when I need a heavy nap, or maybe for a deck. I might use 3/4" for a popcorn ceiling, and in that case a little shedding is a non-issue.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> I've basically given up on anything that isn't microfiber. Purdy White Dove used to be my go-to cover, but either the quality has dropped in recent years, or microfiber has spoiled me. I don't even bother with standard covers even for the cheapest work, because it's just not worth it. These are available for less than $3. (Not sure why it says not available -they're at my local Lowe's).
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_494044-29941-494044_0__?productId=50037126
> 
> The Arrow that someone else mentioned are good, as are even the Home Depot Linzer "Best" (did not know Linzer was the brand until this thread.)
> ...


The Linzer stumped me when I was looking for it in Home Depot. No where on the packaging does it say a name brand, just best. I looked on the HD website and where it says Linzer but shows the same packaging in the store so I figured that must be the one.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, Linzer says they "provide private label product lines for some of the finest retailers in the industry." Never heard of them, personally.

http://www.arroworthy.com/Linzer.htm


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> The Linzer stumped me when I was looking for it in Home Depot. No where on the packaging does it say a name brand, just best. I looked on the HD website and where it says Linzer but shows the same packaging in the store so I figured that must be the one.


Yes it is a linzer. They private label them for home depot. Not a bad cover at all. I can't get the "linzer" labelled ones for any less then the E&J so I don't get them. I'm going to mention here ahead of time, that from what i have found there is actually a pretty small difference between most microfiber roller covers. From what I understand, and i could (probably) be wrong, is that there are still patents and licensing on the microfiber material used. For that reason the roller manufacturers only have a couple of sources for it, and they don't manufacturer it themselves yet. So most of them are pretty much the same thing except for how it gets attached to the core and the core material itself. That and some of them cut and trim it differently and of course some of them have a stripe put in the material.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jeffnc said:


> Yeah, Linzer says they "provide private label product lines for some of the finest retailers in the industry." Never heard of them, personally.
> 
> http://www.arroworthy.com/Linzer.htm


Home Depot, Walmart, Meijers, Menard's. Basically all of the premium paint retailers! Just kidding! They are very good covers!


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

PACman said:


> YI'm going to mention here ahead of time, that from what i have found there is actually a pretty small difference between most microfiber roller covers. From what I understand, and i could (probably) be wrong, is that there are still patents and licensing on the microfiber material used. For that reason the roller manufacturers only have a couple of sources for it, and they don't manufacturer it themselves yet. So most of them are pretty much the same thing except for how it gets attached to the core and the core material itself. That and some of them cut and trim it differently and of course some of them have a stripe put in the material.


That makes sense because that has been my experience as well.


----------



## Joshua1304 (Jun 10, 2015)

Rigs... can ya do me a favor. This might sound strange but on the Colossus cover try washing it in warm water prior to use then spin it out..or at least one of them if you have a couple. I tried it and it seemed to make a world of difference for shed on a medium knockdown or perhaps it was a placebo effect for me. 

Took a extra couple minutes of my time but I really enjoyed the finish and spread with superpaint int satin in a Columbia paint color called 3AM Latte using the Colossus.


----------



## AndreLec (Jun 23, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> First post in this thread.
> 
> It's kind of depressing that these are considered the best of the best, and there's not one of those that I can get within probably 50 miles.


Same here, but it will be interesting to see what the final result is.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Joshua1304 said:


> Rigs... can ya do me a favor. This might sound strange but on the Colossus cover try washing it in warm water prior to use then spin it out..or at least one of them if you have a couple. I tried it and it seemed to make a world of difference for shed on a medium knockdown or perhaps it was a placebo effect for me.
> 
> Took a extra couple minutes of my time but I really enjoyed the finish and spread with superpaint int satin in a Columbia paint color called 3AM Latte using the Colossus.


I would but if I do it with that one I'd have to do it with all of them. If it says to prewet on the wrapper I will, otherwise they're going straight from the package to the paint. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## White Pele (Oct 22, 2015)

Have you done your tests yet? Be interested to see how they all rated.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

White Pele said:


> Have you done your tests yet? Be interested to see how they all rated.


I'm working on it. I haven't done any Microfibers yet but so far the Purdy Marathon is in the lead. Next week I have a whole house with a bunch of different colors so I should be able to test a good amount of them.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep, we don't have an actual paint store within about 80Km of town. It's frustrating. The only place local that I buy paint from is a hardware store that has a paint department that sells BM. The staff are incredible, but their paint gear is pretty much DIY quality. They're limited to what their chain carries in terms of what they can bring in. It's tough.


Amazon.com


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Even though I live in Seattle, none of the stores in my area carry Arroworthy Microfiber covers so I buy them from www.thepaintstore.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbid (Oct 23, 2015)

I think it will be great to see the BM Aura roller cover on your list. They're not for every application,as a member working inInterior Design Industry I prefer BM Aura roller cover


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> Amazon.com


Amazon.ca is notoriously awful.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Amazon.ca is notoriously awful.


Never knew that, but never had any reason to use the Canada site. What is different than our version--smaller inventory, delivery lag times, other?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> Never knew that, but never had any reason to use the Canada site. What is different than our version--smaller inventory, delivery lag times, other?


I have a couple Canadian co-workers at my other job, and we often get a good laugh comparing the two. Inventory is wayyyyy smaller, and there's also really high tariffs/upcharges (far beyond the exchange rate) on some items for who-knows what reason. Lots of stuff that's on the US one is just plain unavailable. If you want a laugh sometime just pick a few random items off the front page and then try to find them on the .ca site.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Almost done with the list I have about 4 more to go. So far the microfibers are destroying the competition. The top three as of now.. 

1. Merit Pro Gold Series Microfiber

2. Linzer Microfiber

3. E&J Microfiber

Based on what I have left to test I'm pretty sure that's how it's going to end. When I finish up I'll post them all from best to worst for ya'll to debate over.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Btw it's taking a little longer to test than planned because I'm making sure I only test on original builders grade paint using only SW SuperPaint Velvet.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Btw it's taking a little longer to test than planned because I'm making sure I only test on original builders grade paint using only SW SuperPaint Velvet.


I'd love to see this test done by someone else with a decent quality premium product. I'm sure you'd get quite different results (though the microfibers might still end up on the top). Some good covers don't play nice with crappy paint.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

DrakeB said:


> I'd love to see this test done by someone else with a decent quality premium product. I'm sure you'd get quite different results (though the microfibers might still end up on the top). Some good covers don't play nice with crappy paint.


Have at it then. :notworthy:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Microfiber covers are the bomb. I love Purdy and Arrowworthy. Purdys are a little looser. I get about 3-4 cleans before they matte up. My only issue has been with flat paints, they seem to clump and won't release the material as well. Anything with a sheen and they glide.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Bump-ity bump.

How many more you got to go?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well coincidentally I just finished it up yesterday. I had a string of exteriors so it took me forever to finish off the last of them. Now I know not everyone's gonna agree, especially Arroworthy lovers but this is what I came up with. Maybe I'm getting a bad batch of arroworthy from thepaintstore.com because last time I used them from there I had problems too. 

The list in order from best to least I'll give you the total score of each 70pts is the highest amount it could earn and there were a couple that tied but I put the one I thought was better first. 

Here we go...

1. Merit Pro Gold Series Microfiber 68pts

2. Linzer Microfiber 66pts

3. E&J Microfiber 64pts

3. Wooster Micro Plush 64pts

4. Wooster Polar Bear 63pts

5. Wooster Cirrus 61pts

6. Purdy Microfiber 60pts

7. Purdy Marathon 59pts

8. Wooster Super Fab 58pts

9. Purdy White Dove 57pts

10. Arroworthy Micro 56pts

11. Merit Pro Consumer Microfiber 55pts

11. Purdy Golden Eagle 55pts

12. Corona UltraWeave 54pts

13. Wooster 50/50 53pts

14. Pro Roller Co. Dripless 50pts

15. Purdy Colossus 46pts

16. Purdy RoadRunner 42pts

17. Wooster Avalon 36pts


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

PACman said:


> I don't know what kind of time frame you have but if you would like to PM your address i would be willing to comp you an E&J sleeve for your test. Let me know what nap you would like to test. I carry 3/8" and 1/2" microfibers.
> 
> I have done some testing of most of the sleeves you have listed and i am very interested in the outcome. Of course I can't test them on a long term job like you can and I would like to see how the E&J sleeves compare to the others.
> 
> Fyi. I have also found that the Arrowworthy micros will shed their blue stripes a little bit. It can be noticeable when using lighter paint colors.


See PACman, you are at your best when you recommend outstanding products. Look how well your suggestion performed. It was a great contribution to RBriggs very insightful thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Well coincidentally I just finished it up yesterday. I had a string of exteriors so it took me forever to finish off the last of them. Now I know not everyone's gonna agree, especially Arroworthy lovers but this is what I came up with. Maybe I'm getting a bad batch of arroworthy from thepaintstore.com because last time I used them from there I had problems too. The list in order from best to least I'll give you the total score of each 70pts is the highest amount it could earn and there were a couple that tied but I put the one I thought was better first. Here we go... 1. Merit Pro Gold Series Microfiber 68pts 2. Linzer Microfiber 66pts 3. E&J Microfiber 64pts 3. Wooster Micro Plush 64pts 4. Wooster Polar Bear 63pts 5. Wooster Cirrus 61pts 6. Purdy Microfiber 60pts 7. Purdy Marathon 59pts 8. Wooster Super Fab 58pts 9. Purdy White Dove 57pts 10. Arroworthy Micro 56pts 11. Merit Pro Consumer Microfiber 55pts 11. Purdy Golden Eagle 55pts 12. Corona UltraWeave 54pts 13. Wooster 50/50 53pts 14. Pro Roller Co. Dripless 50pts 15. Purdy Colossus 46pts 16. Purdy RoadRunner 42pts 17. Wooster Avalon 36pts


Ok the top three I have never heard of. Are they a internet only buy. Or what vender normally carries them.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Well coincidentally I just finished it up yesterday. I had a string of exteriors so it took me forever to finish off the last of them. Now I know not everyone's gonna agree, especially Arroworthy lovers but this is what I came up with. Maybe I'm getting a bad batch of arroworthy from thepaintstore.com because last time I used them from there I had problems too.
> 
> The list in order from best to least I'll give you the total score of each 70pts is the highest amount it could earn and there were a couple that tied but I put the one I thought was better first.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what i suspected, I have access to the Merit Pro line but I haven't had the opportunity to test them. I went with E&J over Linzer solely based on my pricing from E&J. I found them to be quite close in comparison. And I, like you, was surprised to find the Arroworthy brand were not as good as people tend to think they are. Especially since I have to charge almost $1 more for them at retail then the E&J's. As far as any of the Purdy or Wooster brand covers I again can make more money on E&J at a lower retail price. I only carry specific Purdy and Woosters at costumers requests. (and oddly enough, I can still retail them 15-20% less then SW and 10% less then Menard's or Home Depot. And I know they buy them a lot cheaper then I do. They are playing a little bit of a mark-up game on you guys!)

But good job on the test. I'm sure there will be much talking about the results!

And I'm curious. I know you limited the number of brands and types of covers for your test, but did you get to try the other E&J types I sent you? If I remember I sent you a Profab and a Pro Dual Coater. I you tried them, what did you think of them? And do you think they would be a good value at $1 or so less then a comparable Purdy or Wooster?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I used a fat boy Richard recently and the clean up is deplorable, a reusable roller you have a hell of a time cleaning,, forget it. Never again.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ok the top three I have never heard of. Are they a internet only buy. Or what vender normally carries them.


I am pretty much Northern Ohio's E&J distributor. If you google search Elder and Jenks, there are a few places that do internet sales of them, but I don't think any of them carry the complete line. (I don't either but I can order anything from them). If you are interested PM me and maybe we can work something out. I'm not supposed to "sell" or solicit business on the open forum.

Also, there is a bit of i guess you could say confusion or lack of information in regards to the E&J brand on the internet right now. They were part of the Muralo paint company until last summer, at which time they became independent for a time when California Products bought Muralo and spun off the E&J brand. (they want to focus on paint only). They have recently been acquired by a major, well known and respected paint work tool company so you will probably see them in more stores in the near future. I am not sure if this is common knowledge yet so I won't disclose who bought them yet.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok the top three I have never heard of. Are they a internet only buy. Or what vender normally carries them.


I got the merit pro from thepaintstore.com the linzer is at home depot. For some reason it doesn't say linzer in the package it's labeled as best and the e&j I got from PAC. All three of them are awesome sleeves. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> This is pretty much what i suspected, I have access to the Merit Pro line but I haven't had the opportunity to test them. I went with E&J over Linzer solely based on my pricing from E&J. I found them to be quite close in comparison. And I, like you, was surprised to find the Arroworthy brand were not as good as people tend to think they are. Especially since I have to charge almost $1 more for them at retail then the E&J's. As far as any of the Purdy or Wooster brand covers I again can make more money on E&J at a lower retail price. I only carry specific Purdy and Woosters at costumers requests. (and oddly enough, I can still retail them 15-20% less then SW and 10% less then Menard's or Home Depot. And I know they buy them a lot cheaper then I do. They are playing a little bit of a mark-up game on you guys!)
> 
> But good job on the test. I'm sure there will be much talking about the results!
> 
> And I'm curious. I know you limited the number of brands and types of covers for your test, but did you get to try the other E&J types I sent you? If I remember I sent you a Profab and a Pro Dual Coater. I you tried them, what did you think of them? And do you think they would be a good value at $1 or so less then a comparable Purdy or Wooster?


Hey PACman I've yet to give them a try. I will and let you know my thoughts. Thanks again for taking the time to send them to me I really appreciate it. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Based upon your test results, it appears that there is, after all, a good reason to visit Home Depot (Linzer..."Best").


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> Based upon your test results, it appears that there is, after all, a good reason to visit Home Depot (Linzer..."Best").


Yea finally after years of garbage they got something good. That was the only sleeve I was actually hoping would suck before I used it. It really is a great sleeve, almost the "best" as advertised. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yea finally after years of garbage they got something good. That was the only sleeve I was actually hoping would suck before I used it. It really is a great sleeve, almost the "best" as advertised.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I was quite surprised by the Linzers. I rolled with them and subjected them to some 100% destructive testing against microfibers from Wooster, Purdy, Arrowworthy, and E&J. I was very impressed and surprised at how well they performed. But since I can sell the E&J brand at a lower price and make the same profit that's what I stock. Otherwise it would be Linzer.

And I'll tell you what, I some of their higher end brushes are actually much better then you would think. Not the ones they sell in the box stores though.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> I was quite surprised by the Linzers. I rolled with them and subjected them to some 100% destructive testing against microfibers from Wooster, Purdy, Arrowworthy, and E&J. I was very impressed and surprised at how well they performed. But since I can sell the E&J brand at a lower price and make the same profit that's what I stock. Otherwise it would be Linzer.
> 
> And I'll tell you what, I some of their higher end brushes are actually much better then you would think. Not the ones they sell in the box stores though.


Given a choice I'd gladly pay a $1.00 more for the e&j to avoid home depot. :yes:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Given a choice I'd gladly pay a $1.00 more for the e&j to avoid home depot. :yes:


Might not have to, the true value near me carries 3 packs of E&J's for $9. Case price is even better. HD site says $11 for a 3 pack of linzer.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey @PACman have you ever gotten your hands on the merit pro gold series Microfiber? It's one bad arse roller sleeve. Thepaintstore.com is selling them for $4.00. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Were you rolling walls only? Ceilings too?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> Were you rolling walls only? Ceilings too?


Just walls over builders grade paint. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

PRC said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed but what are the performance categories each will be judged on and what's the scale, 1-10?





Rbriggs82 said:


> Yup I have a spreadsheet made and they will be rated on a scale of 1-10.
> 
> These are the categories..
> Shed Resistance
> ...


Another question I had, I think I remember you being a toss versus clean guy, so if these were one time use only sleeves, was there any significant difference in the Durability category between the sleeves?

Do you have a general sense of how many hours or square feet of rolling a typical sleeve got?


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Ha, I'll spare the PT community from that grief by not including it. Plus it's not all that easy for me to get.


Awww I find that unfortunate as I really wished to see how it compared to other sleeves you've tested. I've used them a few times, I like them a lot but they are very expensive, and I can only get them in units, no packages.

I'd like to see which good ones we can get easily in Canada. My paint store gets the Pintar products, it that helps.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> Another question I had, I think I remember you being a toss versus clean guy, so if these were one time use only sleeves, was there any significant difference in the Durability category between the sleeves?
> 
> Do you have a general sense of how many hours or square feet of rolling a typical sleeve got?


Good question,and you're correct I'm more of a toss verse clean guy. There wasn't all that big of a difference points wise in that category between them all. The low tier sleeves tended to flatten out fast and couldn't recover. It was kind of a useless category because I wasn't able to put a ton of miles of each sleeve before grading so they all scored pretty good in that category. 

If I had to guess I'd say each sleeve averaged around two bedrooms. Before doing the challenge I used either white doves or marathon sleeves so when I came across a power room or something small I used them instead of testing a new one in such a small area.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I've used the "best" ones from home depot and I'm not sure if they are that good. I also used the Purdy Micro Fiber roller and had similar results - I'm not sure if I like them. They hold more paint but I'm not sure if the coverage is good or if I'm doing something wrong.

My local suppliers - where I can buy stuff that I need asap - are Home Depot, Sherwin Williams and Kelly Moore.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Just FYI, Blue Hawk microfibers from Lowes are terrible. The first one I tried seemed to work OK, so I bought a whole bag. Every single one since has shed big clumps of fabric onto my paint job. Like at least a dozen globs each.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jeffnc said:


> Just FYI, Blue Hawk microfibers from Lowes are terrible. The first one I tried seemed to work OK, so I bought a whole bag. Every single one since has shed big clumps of fabric onto my paint job. Like at least a dozen globs each.


 Those Blue Hawk covers suck. They sell a 5hit ton of them though.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> Those Blue Hawk covers suck. They sell a 5hit ton of them though.


The tape sucks also:yes:


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Purdy marathon is the best I've used


----------



## Admittedly biased (Feb 18, 2016)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't know what my deal is lately but I've been growing tired of every roller sleeve I try. So I decided to put them all to the test and figure out which one I like the best once and for all.
> 
> Here are the contenders I have so far..
> 
> ...


Sherwin Williams new soft woven


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm surprised to see such a gap between the linzer and arroworthy. Seeing g as how they are from the same parent company I would assume that they are using the same source materials and same machinery to build the nap pile.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm surprised to see such a gap between the linzer and arroworthy. Seeing g as how they are from the same parent company I would assume that they are using the same source materials and same machinery to build the nap pile.


Yeah I don't know why, but I've never had any luck with arroworthy. The only place I can get them from is thepaintstore.com, I don't see how, but maybe that has something to do with it. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnc (May 29, 2012)

I was taught with lambs wool but you don't really see them any more I find collossus to be the next best thing


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If Purdy was the only choice I had I'd prolly go with the Marathon.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm surprised to see such a gap between the linzer and arroworthy. Seeing g as how they are from the same parent company I would assume that they are using the same source materials and same machinery to build the nap pile.


I was curious about that as well but my Linzer rep wouldn't tell me if they were from the same plant or not. I had the same results when I compared them.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Are there roller covers you would consider to be more splatter resistant? I use Arroworthy microfibers for most things but for ceilings I just get sprinkled to no end. Have to mask walls when doing ceilings only. In the past I have really slowed down when nearing them but still found a few sprinkles I had to clean off. 

It doesn't matter the paint...BM508 yesterday, Wall Supreme a few times before, PM400...whatever. I'm thinking it's the roller cover. 

Interestingly I don't find they splatter too much at all when doing walls. 

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Are there roller covers you would consider to be more splatter resistant? I use Arroworthy microfibers for most things but for ceilings I just get sprinkled to no end. Have to mask walls when doing ceilings only. In the past I have really slowed down when nearing them but still found a few sprinkles I had to clean off.
> 
> It doesn't matter the paint...BM508 yesterday, Wall Supreme a few times before, PM400...whatever. I'm thinking it's the roller cover.
> 
> ...


For some reason I'm not a fan of microfibers on ceilings. Normally I use marathons for them. Ceilings always splatter on me regardless of the sleeve because I'm usually using a cheap dead flat paint. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> For some reason I'm not a fan of microfibers on ceilings. Normally I use marathons for them. Ceilings always splatter on me regardless of the sleeve because I'm usually using a cheap dead flat paint.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Same here. I find the micros get matted when using true flats.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I'm a Colossus fan. I keep mini rollers, 9", 14", and 18". I prefer to clean out my rollers. When I first open them I use my shop vac to pull off loose fibers. The first use can still be a pain with some shedding, but after a few washes I like the performance I get. Mostly applying flat for ceilings, matte and eggshell finishes. I like how much paint they hold, the low splatter, the variety of roller size with the same roller texture, and the ease of cleanout. They seem to hold up a long time for me so I get a lot of life out of them. It seems people like or hate them.
I used to be a longtime Super Fab fan.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> For some reason I'm not a fan of microfibers on ceilings. Normally I use marathons for them. Ceilings always splatter on me regardless of the sleeve because I'm usually using a cheap dead flat paint.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk





PRC said:


> Same here. I find the micros get matted when using true flats.


Do you guys always mask all walls when doing ceilings only or am I in the minority?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

804 Paint said:


> Do you guys always mask all walls when doing ceilings only or am I in the minority?


I only mask if I'm working for the pickiest of customers.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

99% of the time if I'm painting ceilings I'm doing the walls too so I don't mask. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------

